# OCBD's vs. short-sleeved shirts for wear in the summer...Your thoughts please



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

In keeping with tradition I'm trying to just wear OCBD's in the summer and will roll up the sleeves if it gets too warm. However, with the recent high temperatures and humidity, I've been quite uncomfortable under an OCBD requiring constant refreshment in the form of a gin and tonic. Perhaps I'm just too warm-blooded as I tend to perspire easily during the summer. 

I'm curious as to how many of us will just wear short-sleeves (non-OCBD fabrics) when the going gets hot or insist on wearing OCBD's throughout the summer regardless of climate?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I OCBD to the office and such. Polos and madras in the evenings and on the weekends.

FYI--my casual empiricism reflects that G&T consumption does not appear to be diminished by shirt selection.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I prefer long sleeves despite heat. I dont really notice a difference when I roll up the sleeves. I will wear my company branded polos when hanging around the apartment or garden. Also - imbibing G&Ts sounds like you've solved your problem.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I often wear a PPBD or OCBD and roll up the sleeves. I actually don't own any short sleeve shirts, something I need to remedy.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Put me in the one is not the other camp.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

smujd said:


> I OCBD to the office and such. Polos and madras in the evenings and on the weekends.
> 
> FYI--my casual empiricism reflects that G&T consumption does not appear to be diminished by shirt selection.


Same here on all counts, especially the G&T. However, I lean towards long sleeve, simply because most weekends finds me either fishing or at the beach, and after a day in the sun I need the long sleeves to regulate any more sun exposure.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

*Africa Hot*



jamesensor said:


> I prefer long sleeves despite heat. I dont really notice a difference when I roll up the sleeves. I will wear my company branded polos when hanging around the apartment or garden. Also - imbibing G&Ts sounds like you've solved your problem.


It's going to be sweltering in the District tomorrow so we had better drink a couple with breakfast.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

There's nothing that a short sleeve button down can do that a regular OCBD can't do better. If it's really hot, then I'll wear a t-shirt of some sort unless I'm working. Even polo shirts aren't cooler to me than an OCBD with rolled up sleeves. You have to go with collar-less shirts to make any real difference.

Until we hit the mid-90s with humidity, I stick to khakis (often jeans when the temps are cooler) and OCBDs; they do everything.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I wear short sleeved madras shirts or linen shirts pretty much all through summer.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Who makes good short sleeve madras shirts? It takes a good shirt to wean me off BB OCBDs which fit perfectly and breathe perfectly


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> Who makes good short sleeve madras shirts? It takes a good shirt to wean me off BB OCBDs which fit perfectly and breathe perfectly


This is pretty much where I'm at. I wear the BB OCBD through the summer with sleeves rolled up. Though I wear a few long sleeve madras shirts (all mine happen to also be BB) too. There is a difference when wearing madras, the breeze blows straight through that kind of weave, very refreshing. Matters when its 115 degrees....


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Who makes good short sleeve madras shirts? It takes a good shirt to wean me off BB OCBDs which fit perfectly and breathe perfectly


I've got a MacCluer short sleeve madras that's pretty nice. I usually wear long-sleeve madras rolled, but when it gets 96+...

Here's some of the MacCluer shirts


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

And on the short sleeve madras front, I don't know if they're cooler than long sleeve, but I bought a patch madras version and can't bring myself to wear it out in public. I don't really know why. I put it on and it feels fine. I don't think its meant to be tucked in because its cut straight at the bottom and fairly short, so that's a problem for me, its been years since I haven't tucked in my shirt. I even tuck polos into shorts.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> Who makes good short sleeve madras shirts? It takes a good shirt to wean me off BB OCBDs which fit perfectly and breathe perfectly


I find the BB OCBDs to be quite hot for wearing in the summer. Am I doing something wrong here? May we correctly assume that you are referring to the Traditional Fit and not the slim?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't wear traditional fits, although I own several. They're just too honkin' big for me. Slim fits for me, and only from BB, the kind of OCBDs (for me, because they're well made and fit me perfectly.)

They breathe marvelously, better by far than (say) my short sleeve polo shirts


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

The only short sleeves I wear are on polo shirts. That said, I'll wear an OBCD, or a long-sleeve shirt made of madras or linen (I don't have any, I just wish I did) more often than a polo. Button-up short-sleeve shirts make me feel like one of three things I don't want to be: a kid, an office clerk in a bad 60s movie, or a retiree.

And it's hard to go wrong with a G&T (or four), but I actually often prefer an even older drink, a bees knees: it's like having liquid summertime in a cocktail glass. It's not as quaffable as the G&T though, so if it's a four kind of day, stick with the lime juice.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> I find the BB OCBDs to be quite hot for wearing in the summer. Am I doing something wrong here? May we correctly assume that you are referring to the Traditional Fit and not the slim?


I suppose the slim fits would be even hotter. I wear Regular and Trad fits. But let's be clear, I wear the OCBD in the summer because I like to wear the OCBD, not because its cooler than other options. I usually don't get too hot in them, but madras and polo shirts (I know JoeB doesn't think so) must be cooler. I even prefer to hike in my vintage BB OCBDs (sleeves rolled above elbow), they're a little thinner than current offerings and the unlined collars make them more comfortable for movement.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

statboy said:


> I suppose the slim fits would be even hotter. I wear Regular and Trad fits. But let's be clear, I wear the OCBD in the summer because I like to wear the OCBD, not because its cooler than other options. I usually don't get too hot in them, but madras and polo shirts (I know JoeB doesn't think so) must be cooler. I even prefer to hike in my vintage BB OCBDs (sleeves rolled above elbow), they're a little thinner than current offerings and the unlined collars make them more comfortable for movement.


Perhaps I should just move to Phoenix as it is a drier heat. The humidity here in DC can just be heinous.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Joe Beamish said:


> There's nothing that a short sleeve button down can do that a regular OCBD can't do better. If it's really hot, then I'll wear a t-shirt of some sort unless I'm working. Even polo shirts aren't cooler to me than an OCBD with rolled up sleeves. You have to go with collar-less shirts to make any real difference.
> 
> Until we hit the mid-90s with humidity, I stick to khakis (often jeans when the temps are cooler) and OCBDs; they do everything.


I agree. OCBDs do show sweat more, but they also dry quickly. I've been wearing them a lot lately, especially since I started bicycling everywhere. When it gets hot enough that visible sweat is an issue I'll go to seersucker or madras. I wear polos all the time too, but for business-casual they're just too casual.

The Newport Beach uniform for 50+ years has been the Reyn Spooner shirt, made for summer in Hawaii. They may not pass muster for trad everywhere but around here they sure do.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

short sleeves are Ok for a sportshirt, but i just can't do the short sleeved shirt with a suit or sport coat. Have to have the cuffs showing with a jacket.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> In keeping with tradition I'm trying to just wear OCBD's in the summer and will roll up the sleeves if it gets too warm. However, with the recent high temperatures and humidity, I've been quite uncomfortable under an OCBD requiring constant refreshment in the form of a gin and tonic. Perhaps I'm just too warm-blooded as I tend to perspire easily during the summer.
> 
> I'm curious as to how many of us will just wear short-sleeves (non-OCBD fabrics) when the going gets hot or insist on wearing OCBD's throughout the summer regardless of climate?


I suggest shopping at Costco, they have very large bottles of Bombay Sapphire for a very reasonable price.

As for shirts, the Brooks Cool fabric at BB seems to be doing well, but in Phoenix we have the dry heat. Like 115 degrees with 7% humidity. Nothing you wear makes a difference in the oven of the outdoors, so you just stay indoors!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> short sleeves are Ok for a sportshirt, but i just can't do the short sleeved shirt with a suit or sport coat. Have to have the cuffs showing with a jacket.


I agree, and you can always roll 'em up.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I seem to be particularly sensitive to the heat, and I like wearing short-sleeved shirts of various kinds during the summer. I tend not to roll up the sleeves on long-sleeved shirts.

That said, I completely agree: no tie or jacket with short-sleeved shirts.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Having spent my entire life in coastal California, I admit to being a weather wimp. Temperatures between 70-80 are fine. Below that is cool and above that, too durn hot. And when it gets hot (by my standard) I go to short sleeves. I also wear short sleeves whenever long sleeves would be dangerous, like around machinery. And I, for one, have no trouble with short sleeves under a fly-weight jacket if I have to be dressed up when it's hot. East Coast Trad it's not. But this is the Left Coast and we do things differently.


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

Himself said:


> When it gets hot enough that visible sweat is an issue I'll go to seersucker or madras. I wear polos all the time too, but for business-casual they're just too casual.


Short sleeve seersuckers and polos for me. I'd love to wear my Nike Dri-Fit but I want to project a certain level of authority. Our site is under construction and although I am not part of the construction crew I do interact with them (plus security, vendors, contractors, etc.).


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Yesterday it was 95 degrees in Chicago with humidity approaching 90%. I had to attend a meeting downtown. Took the train to the main station at Madison and Canal and then boarded a bus to get to the meeting in the 500 block of North Michigan. Asked the driver to let me know when we were at Illinois & St. Clair which is less than a block from the meeting site. He forgot and I left the bus at Columbus drive, about 1/3 of a mile from my intended stop. Walked back and then climbed about 100 steps to reach Michigan Avenue, then about a another 1/4 mile to the meeting site. 

I was wearing (as usual) an OCBD and year-round weight wool trousers along with a hopsack blazer. I am a large person and of course I generated some heat. My point is that at no time did I wish I were wearing a broadcloth, linen, or madras shirt. 

It's purely a matter of personal preference but I have found there is no shirt I find more comfortable (except of course a pique polo shirt) year around. Pay your money and take your pick.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I ordered a few of BB's long sleeve linen button downs with the hope that they'd be made like the Oxfords. They're not.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Uniqlo has moisture wicking undershirts that really makes a difference in this summer heat when worn under a long or short-sleeved dress shirt.

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/explorer.html#/code:067306-000-00/

They are the only store I know that carries them on V-neck. They are also on sale now.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Brooksfan said:


> Yesterday it was 95 degrees in Chicago with humidity approaching 90%. I had to attend a meeting downtown. Took the train to the main station at Madison and Canal and then boarded a bus to get to the meeting in the 500 block of North Michigan. Asked the driver to let me know when we were at Illinois & St. Clair which is less than a block from the meeting site. He forgot and I left the bus at Columbus drive, about 1/3 of a mile from my intended stop. Walked back and then climbed about 100 steps to reach Michigan Avenue, then about a another 1/4 mile to the meeting site.
> 
> I was wearing (as usual) an OCBD and year-round weight wool trousers along with a hopsack blazer. I am a large person and of course I generated some heat. My point is that at no time did I wish I were wearing a broadcloth, linen, or madras shirt.
> 
> It's purely a matter of personal preference but I have found there is no shirt I find more comfortable (except of course a pique polo shirt) year around. Pay your money and take your pick.


I'm recovering from a devastating orthopedic injury, so it has been more difficult to do much walking in DC anyway. However, thanks for your thoughts on wearing an OCBD in the summer.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm looking ahead to a spinal procedure myself, so I greatly sympathize. best of luck to you.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought short-sleeve OCBDs or other buttondowns were only for archaeologists, tech guys, and contractors---but one of my colleagues (fellow PhD student) rocked one a couple days ago that looked really nice. It was a lightish blue gingham---somehow that fabric can do anything and look at home. I think the key was that it fit well in the chest and collar, and the rest of his outfit was casual, not dressy.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

"I thought short-sleeve OCBDs or other buttondowns were only for archaeologists, tech guys, and contractors..."

REALLY? Trashing the button-down collar on the TRAD forum? Check, please. 

Just out of curiosity-what's the PhD going to be in, diplomacy?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You are a better man than myself.

I'm familiar with Illinois heat/humidity and, after slavishly sticking with the BB OCBD no matter what, I finally said, screw this.

What a relief.

I am fortunate in that I can get away with short-sleeve madras et al at my workplace. Yesterday, I wore a J. Press Hawaiian shirt, white trousers by J. Crew and brown-and-white spectators by Johnston and Murphy (back when they made good shoes). Got as many compliments as I've had on any ensemble I've worn ever. That said, it wouldn't fly if I were a lawyer or stockbroker. Today demanded a dressier ensemble, and so I went with a white pinpoint shirt, chambray jacket, bow tie, braces and tropical-weight wool trousers. I ditched the jacket for as long as possible, donning it only when it was time to make a presentation.

I don't buy the BB OCBD no-matter-what when the ambient temp is in the mid or upper 90s and the heat index is past 100. There is a reason God invented broadcloth. There is a reason for pinpoint, a poor substitute for broadcloth, but doable--and much easier to acquire--in a pinch. I have lost way too many white BB OCBD shirts to ring-around-the-collar by sticking to the OCBD no-matter-what rule. I am told that there are ways of removing same, but I have not discovered them. I am told that there are people who do not sweat no matter what, but I am not one of them.

In short, I have learned to adjust fabrics according to the temperature. That might not work for everyone. But it does for me.



Brooksfan said:


> Yesterday it was 95 degrees in Chicago with humidity approaching 90%. I had to attend a meeting downtown. Took the train to the main station at Madison and Canal and then boarded a bus to get to the meeting in the 500 block of North Michigan. Asked the driver to let me know when we were at Illinois & St. Clair which is less than a block from the meeting site. He forgot and I left the bus at Columbus drive, about 1/3 of a mile from my intended stop. Walked back and then climbed about 100 steps to reach Michigan Avenue, then about a another 1/4 mile to the meeting site.
> 
> I was wearing (as usual) an OCBD and year-round weight wool trousers along with a hopsack blazer.  I am a large person and of course I generated some heat. My point is that at no time did I wish I were wearing a broadcloth, linen, or madras shirt.
> 
> It's purely a matter of personal preference but I have found there is no shirt I find more comfortable (except of course a pique polo shirt) year around. Pay your money and take your pick.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

unmodern said:


> I thought short-sleeve OCBDs or other buttondowns were only for archaeologists, tech guys, and contractors---but one of my colleagues (fellow PhD student) rocked one a couple days ago that looked really nice. It was a lightish blue gingham---somehow that fabric can do anything and look at home. I think the key was that it fit well in the chest and collar, and the rest of his outfit was casual, not dressy.


 You can't really wear a short sleeved shirt with wool trousers and a tie and not look weird.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a south Texas thing for sure in this forum, and also slightly off topic, but I have been known to wear Guayabera shirts in either 100% cotton or linen fromm Penner's, a men's store in San Antonio. Cool, comfortable, and different. As I know most people outside this region will say already though, not for them. Just a thought.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ A hipster favorite in NYC too


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> "I thought short-sleeve OCBDs or other buttondowns were only for archaeologists, tech guys, and contractors..."
> 
> REALLY? Trashing the button-down collar on the TRAD forum? Check, please.
> 
> Just out of curiosity-what's the PhD going to be in, diplomacy?


I don't think he's fraying the button-down. I wear an OCBD every day to work and wouldn't dream of wearing a short sleeve version for any reason.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't you guys have those plaid Brooks shirts that are long sleeve but light weight fabric? I think gentleman george has one for sale. They're actually COOLER than t-shirts since they keep the sun off you but keep the breeze going through their fabric. My only complaint about them is I don't have 7 of them to wear during the busy/sweaty summer months.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been wearing a lot more linen the past couple years, nice in the heat and I enjoy the style.

I'd love to find some solid color long sleeved madras dress shirts, with proper neck and sleeve sizing.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

chacend said:


> I don't think he's fraying the button-down. I wear an OCBD every day to work and wouldn't dream of wearing a short sleeve version for any reason.


is the trad aversion to wearing short sleeves pertain to all short sleeve button down shirts or just short sleeve OCBDs?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> is the trad aversion to wearing short sleeves pertain to all short sleeve button down shirts or just short sleeve OCBDs?


Dunno, but the short sleeve OCBD is just a variation, a mutation, an amputation, an abomination, of the quintessential master long sleeve OCBD shirt, which is available in proper sizes all year round, etc.

I'd guess most people in this forum prefer short sleeve madras to short sleeve OCBDs.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I will wear a long-sleeved shirt when I know I will be in direct sun, but otherwise, I prefer short sleeves June-August. Madras, linen, seersucker, and cotton polo shirts are all in my summer rotation.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've got a MacCluer short sleeve madras that's pretty nice. I usually wear long-sleeve madras rolled, but when it gets 96+...
> 
> Here's some of the MacCluer shirts


I didn't know MacCluer did madras. How would you compare these to LE, PRL, etc?



Joe Beamish said:


> Who makes good short sleeve madras shirts? It takes a good shirt to wean me off BB OCBDs which fit perfectly and breathe perfectly


I haven't owned a BB one, but I do like the LE shirts. If others feel those comparable to each other, then the ones from (prepare for a shock) St John's Bay aren't too far behind. I'm not at the point of true recommendation yet, since I haven't washed them, but at their current price, people who haven't tried madras before aren't risking much to give them a try.

I do occasionally wear linen, or seersucker, and avoid even a S/S OCBD when it gets really hot, but I've always wanted to try some of the solid color madras shirts I've seen posted about. Can anyone list current producers of white, or other light colored, madras shirts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BorderBandit said:


> This is a south Texas thing for sure in this forum, and also slightly off topic, but I have been known to wear Guayabera shirts in either 100% cotton or linen fromm Penner's, a men's store in San Antonio. Cool, comfortable, and different. As I know most people outside this region will say already though, not for them. Just a thought.
> 
> View attachment 2569


A linen Guayabera shirt, or as the ones purchased in the Philippines were called Barongs, is indeed as cool and comfortable as a shirt gets. They can also be as casual or formal as the wearer might wish. I don't know if this is true of the South Texas variety but, the Filipinos even had Barongs decorated with very complex and yet unbelievably delicate embroidery that were worn as their version of a wedding Tux. These were very beautiful and comparatively expensive garments!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> I didn't know MacCluer did madras. How would you compare these to LE, PRL, etc?


Good stuff - the one I have is handwoven, thin fabric, nicely fades, true to size. Probably close to older LE madras (the made in USA or India ones) and better than the machine-woven PRL ones I've handled.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Border Bandit: Does Penner's have a website or do they conduct sales over the phone? :icon_scratch:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Border Bandit: Does Penner's have a website or do they conduct sales over the phone? :icon_scratch:


https://www.pennersinc.com/

Good stuff.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Smujd: Thanks much for the link. Border Bandits earlier post got me to thinking it might be time to add a Guayaberra back into the collection and I wasn't having much luck guessing at what the Penner web address might be.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Not other button-downs besides short-sleeves---short-sleeve buttondowns in fabrics other than oxford cloth! I pretty much wear only OCBDs (long-sleeve), year-round.

PhD in English. To get technical: in my first sentence "short-sleeve" modifies both "OCBDs" and "other buttondowns," but I acknowledge the syntactical ambiguity.



Brooksfan said:


> "I thought short-sleeve OCBDs or other buttondowns were only for archaeologists, tech guys, and contractors..."
> 
> REALLY? Trashing the button-down collar on the TRAD forum? Check, please.
> 
> Just out of curiosity-what's the PhD going to be in, diplomacy?


----------

